# "flackern" bei refresh verhindern



## derAlex (24. November 2004)

Hallo,

Habe folgendes Problem: Eine aspx-Seite führt zyklisch einen Refresh mit einem meta Tag aus, um balkengrafiken und zahleninformationen zu aktualisieren. Leider entsteht dabei ein unangenehmes Flackern bei jedem Reload. Kann dieses Flackern irgendwie verhindert werden? Habe es mit 

```
<meta http-equiv="Page-Enter" content="revealTrans(Duration=0,Transition=5)">
```
versucht, das haut aber nicht hin...

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## mobs (24. November 2004)

Das "flackern" wie du es nennst, kommt durch das Neuladen der Seite. Da der Browser die Seite komplett neu läd. Deswegen wird die Seite kurz Weiß und wird dann erst wieder angezeigt. Ob sich das verhindern lässt, schließ ich jetzt einfach mal aus. Selbst im Offlinemodus/Apache sollte es flackern.


----------



## derAlex (24. November 2004)

Hallo,

Der Grund ist mir deutlich!

Allerdings soll man anscheinend den Browser dazu veranlassen können die Seite im Hintergrund zu laden und sie erst dann zur Anzeige kommen zu lassen, wenn der Ladevorgang abgeschlossen ist. Das verhindert den beschriebenen Effekt. 

Die Frage die sich stellt ist, wie veranlasst man den Browser das zu tun?

Gruß

Alex


----------

